# Mariska is 10 years old this month.



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My JG is 10. She's the first hen I ever had. I think she got a bit stressed when they were all in the coop. The roo picks on her, and the 2 psychos got over the wire and attack her as well. She stayed inside all day yesterday and I lifted her out for water. Then I serve crack. I make handfuls every few feet so no one gets left out. Mr. Rooster chases each hen away from their pile to sample the goods. Mariska hides between the silkie pen and trash can. What I saw today probably happens every day. Mariska is hiding from him, and he is waiting for her to come out. Then she comes out and he attacks her. So the man got his wings cut back severely and got put back in a pen and run with the psycho sisters.

Mariska went in with the blind girl and if she wants to come out , I'll let her out. My concern is for her to get to food and water easily. She was very comfy in her Rubbermaid tub turned on it's side and filled with shavings.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Aw poor little thing!
Keep us posted!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My roo is doing the same thing to some of my older girls. I hate to rehome him, but it may come to that.
Mariska is a very pretty girl. Does she still lay occ?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm having trouble picturing where she is now. Does this mean she's in with the blind girl and her companion? Can anyone get in to her other than those two?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you going to make her a birthday cake?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've noticed that since all the hens avoid the roo, he ends up wandering alone a lot. Well that's what happens when you're a pompous idiot


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mariska is in with the blind girl and her friend. This morning both Mariska and blind girl were sharing a dust bath! I left them with a bowl of mush.

Cake it is -later!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The older girls just really don't like the drama. I've had to put Chicklett in with one of the roos because she bullies poor old 11 1/2 year old Head Tuck. I won't stand for that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some of those hens can be real nasty. Mariska has always been the silent alpha female. It's like no one else wanted the job.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is beautiful! !!happy 10th birthday!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, a month or two ago I had moved the roo back with the Houdan sisters. I had a feeling that he was not allowing them to eat with him. Tonight I notice that Psycho's sister is terribly thin-so thin I went back out in the dark and tube fed her Ensure. I know she has an appetite. So tomorrow we'll be giving her and sister some mush and roo can stay in the pen for the day. I'll see if she fills her stomach.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So her tummy was full all day. The pattern has been that the roo or her will walk back to the pen to eat, and the other will follow, and if he's there, she gets shood away by him . so no dinner. So he'll be living alone. I insist on roos being good to their girls. He's a clueless arse.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Some I noticed are like that for some odd reason, they pick on one hen. A friend of mine has a rooster who bullies one hen and attacks her too (human).

He spent some time living with the flock of big girls, but he started picking on Mariska and she can't run so she would hide and he would spend a lot of energy trying to "flush" her out of her hiding spot. I was not about to alter her life and move her. She's much too important.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's when you get the ax out and heat up the stove.I will not have an aggressive rooster,been there,done that and it was no picnic.They make good chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

sounds like roo needs to be by himself for a while....Happy Birthday Mariska!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The roo is going to a shop where customers look for unwanted roos to..............


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mariska had some wine with me today. Funny how if I call her name even in the dark, she answers.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It never ceases to amaze me that some chickens are so human orientated and love their keepers.I expected indifferent animals that were entertaining to watch and laid eggs,not actual pets,but that's what they have become.I wouldn't change it for anything in the world.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I expected indifferent animals that were entertaining to watch and laid eggs,not actual pets,but that's what they have become. QUOTE]
> It is the same with mine. I kept Alberta from my first flock and Daisy from the second. The third flock are all favorites too. I have a few too many chickens for the roost and yard and need to cull or rehome two- I can't decide who goes. Both the Buff Orpington Alberta and the Splash Marans Flora come sit in my lap when I am in the yard. We have great conversations. They all run to me when I enter the gate and holler for me when I oversleep and don't get their feed out at the crack of dawn. I could rehome Daisy, the Wyandotte, but she and Alberta are special sisters - they go everywhere together. My two Mottled Orpingtons, Missy and Maureen, are sisters together- they came from the same breeder when they were less than a week old. I could never part with them. Alice, my Welsummer, is the adventurous one of the flock. She keeps me in stitches with her antics. Pearl is my Lavender Orpington. I love her pearl grey color- she is too light to reflect lavender, but I love her anyway. that stupid chicken cost nearly $100 by the time it was all said and done (long story). I can't rehome her just on the principle of the thing if nothing else. So there it is.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are all sooo beautiful!


----------

